# How many walks a day?



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I was just wondering whether I was walking Samson enough. I take him out in the morning for about half hour and then he goes out on the evening for another walk for about half hour - 45 mins.

Is this enough? What are your walking routines?????


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you can tell by the dog if it is enough, if they are pretty calm in the evening without too many mad moments they are probably getting enough, some days that is exactly what Dudley gets, other days (when I have more time) it is a bit longer with a lunchtime one as well. Dudley's morning half hour usually consists of mad play and charging around with other doggy pals as well so I think that makes a difference.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

When I'm at home (e.g. Weekends and school holidays) Tilly gets pret much exactly what Samson does.

When my partner and I are both at work (4days a week) she gets 30 mins in the morning, 30 mins at lunchtime, and 45 - 1hr in the evening. The extra walking accounts for the fact that she is left for about 3.5hrs in the morning and 1.5hrs in the afternoon on work days.

I agree with Dawn, if your dog is settled and not making too much of a nuisance of himself, he's probably fine. At the weekends, if I don't take Tilly out till 10am she is starting to get into a LOT of mischief by then - her way of telling me she needs a walk!!

X


----------

